# Wild Camping In Turkey, .... Any Ideas Out There?



## rond (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all, we will be touring Turkey in June for around 30 days and was hoping to include a few Wild camping nights / days where possible. Can anyone offer advice of whether this is possible, legal, safe etc. Please offer a few locations where possible.

We will be entering Turkey via Bulgaria.

Many thanks in anticipation 

Rgds Ron & Bryony


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Wild Camping In Turkey*

We just got back from 3 months there, and think it was the easiest destination for "wild camping", of any country we have visited so far.

Water is available at springs beside the road, there are loos everywhere, usually very clean, and no-one bats an eyelid if you park up, the people were helpful and friendly everywhere, and not at all pushy.

We did not personally put out mats and awnings and chairs and tables, but parked rather than camped, except on campsites, but in many places I don't believe it would have worried anyone.

Have a look at Turkey Touring on this Forum - Peejay's excellent and detailed post Cold on he way to Turkey, lots of useful stuff from Don Madge, and postings from StanDup in Jan 2011.

Also Magbaz website has masses of stuff, we wrote up our own trip, with lots of co-ordinates, as did many other people - A Broad Abroad is a write-up by a woman travelling alone, part of the time in Turkey.

Helen Homewood


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Helen has explained it well, you'll have no problems wildcamping, we are currently on our 40th night tonight in Turkey and have wildcamped every night except one. The Turks are very welcoming and freindly, One thing I would recommend is if you are fairly cose to someones house or establishment, out of courtesy always ask if its ok first, we've not been refused yet, in fact one chap even offered to drive to the village and bring us bread for the morning, that should give you an idea of how hospitable they can be.
Police and Jandarma on passing often smile and wave making it reasuring its ok to stay.

Pete


----------

